# t pier



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

went out to the t pier with a couple buddies around 7. had a hard time catching bait but finally got a few pinfish. 

didnt get a bite for at least 4 hours but as soon as other people left the fish turned on. got a43 inch red off a live pinfish. about a hour later igot a 32 inch black drum off half of a whiting. after another hour or so i picked up a 24 inch refish, in the cooler he goes.

we were starting to get tired so i needed some quick excitement so i started messing with 2 -3 foot blacktips on 6 lb line.

around 2 i had a whole white trout for bait and my rod started screaming, i freespooled it, set the drag, and put the line back on the manual, FISH ON!! immediately after setting the hook the shark takes to the air. i fight it for about 45 minutes and finally et it to thepier. it was a good 6 or 7 ft blacktip.we tried to sink a gaff in it but dannys gaff was dull as hell so it ended up rolling over the lineand breaking it off. :banghead 

i did end up keeping one of the small blacktips to try, yea ive NEVER ate shark before so tonights gona be a new experience.

one of the best nights ive had there in a while.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Cool beans man


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

:takephoto:takephoto:takephoto:takephoto:takephoto:takephoto:takephoto:takephoto:takephoto


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

sorry man it was WAY too dark to use my camera phone and nobody had a camera


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

soak those shark steaks in italian dressing or something high in acidity for a while.. need to neutralize the ammonia!! tight lines bro!!! sounds like a blast on light tackle...


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

A picture is worth a thousand words.:takephoto


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yea man i wish i got some pics


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *NavySnooker (10/9/2009)*soak those shark steaks in italian dressing or something high in acidity for a while.. need to neutralize the ammonia!! tight lines bro!!! sounds like a blast on light tackle...


I use a lemon juice and soy sauce concoction. THose blacktips are mnighty tasty!!! Congrats on what sounds like an AWESOME night to be fishing. What time the the bite pickup?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

around 12.. im about to other there if anybody wants to catch some big reds with us.


----------



## blues (Jun 27, 2009)

Where is t pier


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh well ! I enjoy seeing everyone's catches! Sounds like you had a fun night. How did yall do last night?


----------



## saltcritter (Jul 19, 2009)

i went to the t pier last night around 11 and just when the bite was really starting to turn on....wind picked up outta nowhere and got cold and well ...that was quite a storm. time to go home.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

where is the t peir?


----------



## saltcritter (Jul 19, 2009)

coming from gulf breeze, right before you go over 3 mile bridge on the right. where the pavilions are, pull into that parking lot,pass by all pavilions, it's at the end of them.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yea it was good to meet yall last night, it damn sure rained like hell then got pretty cold seeing as i was in shorts n a sleeveless shirt lol

at least yall got something cuz it was dead by 17th ave and the park


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

You probably already know this but just a heads up: Make sure you bleed and gut any shark within about 3 minutes after landing. Sounds dangerous i know but it makes the meat taste so much better (Less ammonia taste).

I also second the italian dressing marinade.

Josh


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

bled, headed, and gutted within 5 minutes of putting em on the dock


----------

